# Canada and US Civil War



## 104thNBR (20 Oct 2004)

This subject was touched on in the MOH forum but I think it deserves its own home.

Thousands of Canadian fought in that war.  From the Maritimes alone over 3000 fought with reg from Maine.  around 1000 fought with Minnisoda reg and about 100o with Massachusetts. There is around 350 men of African decent who served in the union navy.  An other state  that had a high number of Canadians in its ranks was Michigan.  2 that should be mentioned are Sara Emma Edmonds aka Franklin Thomas.  She was born and raised in Magagadavic New Brunswick she found herself living and working as a man in Michigan when the war broke out.  She enlisted with the 2nd Michigan Inf.  She saw action at Bull Run and at Antietam.  She also served as a field nurse and as a spy.  After the War she was the only woman to be granted a pention for a combat roll and was the only Woman to be enrolled into the Grand Army Of the Republic. ( a veterans organization for CW vets)  
The other Is Calixa Lavallee The composer of O Canada, He served as a musician and obtained the rank of Lt.
http://www3.nbnet.nb.ca/termid/20MaineI/home.htm

Check out the above site for more.


----------



## pbi (21 Oct 2004)

Along this line, our Bde (38 CBG) conducted a Battlefield Study of Gettysburg earlier this year, that culminated with a tour of the battlefield site. Our US guide advised us before our arrival of the surprisingly large number of Canadians who served, mainly in the US Army. A number of these Canadians are buried in Gettysburg Cemetery. We decided to commemorate these forgotten countrymen.

Upon completion of our study tour of the site (which we did in CADPAT), we conducted a brief memorial ceremony in the cemetery in town. The Bde Comd said a few words, we observed a minute of silence, then we called a roll of some of the Canadian dead. Each officer was designated to answer to a particular name. Then, we dismissed and each officer went to that soldier's grave and placed a small Canadian flag.

Our US guide (retired USMC LCol) was quite moved by it, as were some Canadian tourists who came up to us afterwards and asked us what was going on. Like most Canadians (including us...) they had no idea of the extent of Canadian participation. Cheers.


----------



## jmacleod (21 Oct 2004)

The Curator of the Army Museum (one of the best in Canada) Halifax Citadel NS is very familier
with Canadian participation in the US Civil War "The War Between The States". The Enfield
Cannons, mounted in front of the Royal Artillery Mess, Halifax Garrison were among the many
shipped to the Confederate military during the Civil War, by British/Canadian blockade runners
many using the Port of Halifax as a temporary base while in North American waters. I agree,
there were thousands who served, a large number from the Maritime Provinces, which had
clear divisions in each, over the issue of slavery. MacLeod


----------



## 104thNBR (31 Oct 2004)

One of those blockade runners was Alexander Kieth of the brewery fame.  He was actually charged with trying to smuggle arms into the South, who he supported.  The ports of Halifax and Saint John seem to have favoured the south,l farther up the Saint John river valley there was more support for the north.  There was even a parade of sorts in Saint John in 1862 were a group of supporters walked through town carring the Rebel flag.  Crimper's were very active in the Garrison towns of Fredericton and Halifax.  They were looking for British soldiers.  They made the best recruits, well trained and many veterans in the ranks.  6 British soldiers were shot for desertion in Ont.  There were many crimper's who saw time in prison for there activities.   We (British north America and England) almost went to war with the US during this time also.  A British ship was stopped by a US warship, on board was found Confederate agents who were on there way to Europe to draw support for the south.  England said it was an illegal stop because they were a neutral ship on the high seas.  US said they had the right to stop any ship to search it for contraband that may be on its way to the south.  (turn this around and that was one of the reason for the war of 1812)  England demanded the agents to be returned and US eventually did but not till after Lincole contiplated invading Canada.  England sent thousands of troops to garrison Canada at this time and many Militia reg were formed to strengthen the defence of the country, the Black Watch was one of these.  For more info do a search on the "Trent Affair".  This incident was also one of the things Sir John A Macdonald used to his favour to form one country.  Unite for common defence.


----------



## 104thNBR (9 Nov 2004)

On Nov. 11 on Sheila Rogers CBC radio program "sounds like Canada" there will be an interview with some members of a Civil War Re-enactors group who will be speaking about the Civil War and about the Canadians who fought in that war.  Should be on between 10am - 10:30 am central time.


----------



## 104thNBR (8 Dec 2004)

Just read that Calixa Lavallee the composer of O Canada and Civil War Vet was also of the opinion that the U.S. should annex Canada.  Kinda strange to pick his music as our national anthem?????


----------



## Maav37 (12 Jan 2005)

As a historical enthusiast and a Civil War reenactor I've looked into the issue of Canadian in the war quite thoroughly. An estimated 40 000 to 60 000 Canadians fought in the war, The one I find the most interesting being Albert O'Connor. While serving as a sergeant in the 7th Wisconsin Volunteer Infantry in Virginia in 1865 he was awarded the Medal of Honor for, "On 31 March 1865, with a comrade, recaptured a Union officer from a detachment of 9 Confederates, capturing 3 of the detachment and dispersing the remainder, and on 1 April 1865, seized a stand of Confederate colors, killing a Confederate officer in a hand-to-hand contest over the colors and retaining the colors until surrounded by Confederates and compelled to relinquish them."


----------



## Mars (13 Jan 2005)

For anyone looking for some good info on Canadians in the Civil War check out "Canadians in the Civil War" by Claire Hoy, I just picked it up last week and it was a very intersting read.   Included arre the numbers of Canadians who served, the Trent affair, how the assination of Lincoln has a Canadian connection and how the Cofederate Flag was flow openly in Halifax.   If you have an intrest in how the Civil War affected Canada and what part we played during that period it is the read for you.


----------



## GaiusMarius (13 Jan 2005)

Thanks 104thNBR, thats an incredible tale, it's stories like these that catch my attention. 


Gaius Marius


----------

